
Walmart stumbles with its 'last mile' package delivery plan - danso
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-walmart-lastmile-workers-insight/walmart-discovers-why-the-last-mile-is-the-hardest-idUSKBN1KK0DD
======
bsg75
Again, extreme cost management ahead of comon sense never makes sense.

Policies that shortcut compensation for the labor resources the company is
trying to leverage can only damage the program from the outset.

Is cost cutting the _only_ thing they teach in B school anymore?

